# 600mm f/4l IS for $5k - good price?



## FunPhotons (Mar 18, 2013)

Is this a good price for this lens without a scratch on it?


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2013)

It's a very good price.


----------



## RGF (Mar 18, 2013)

If you trust the description buy it (and flip it on ebay) for an easy $500-1500


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2013)

It might be _too_ good...


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> It might be _too_ good...


LOL! I'll second that.


----------



## Atonegro (Mar 18, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It might be _too_ good...
> ...



Me too.
Test it before buying !


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 18, 2013)

It's from a old friend of my Dad's so the source is totally trustworthy. I think I heard she does some Nat Geo photography but that might be hyperbole. 

Anyhow she wants lighter lenses (getting older) and is upgrading to the II's. I'm not really looking for a 600 and not looking to spend this much, but I'm wondering if it's a deal I can't pass up?


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2013)

I think it's a great deal. You should take it.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 19, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> It's from a old friend of my Dad's so the source is totally trustworthy. I think I heard she does some Nat Geo photography but that might be hyperbole.
> 
> Anyhow she wants lighter lenses (getting older) and is upgrading to the II's. I'm not really looking for a 600 and not looking to spend this much, but I'm wondering if it's a deal I can't pass up?



If it is a known source with family connection, I guess you should consider it.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Mar 19, 2013)

If you pass on the deal, send it my way. really good price for great glass.


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 19, 2013)

If nothing else, get it, with the stated condition if you flip it you split the profit with her.

You may find that you love the reach out and tickle anyone, but make sure you bring an assistant around to carry it. Do you have a tripod and head able to hold the weight?


----------



## deletemyaccount (Mar 19, 2013)

Jump on it if it's within the family and its in the condition said.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep jump on it. Used ones from trustworthy sources are close to 7000.00. For 5K you should get it. Good investment. You will also get a good workout hauling it around.

You will also need a very heavy duty tripod and a gimbal head like a wimberly. Expect to spend around 1K just for those....unless your contact has one too they are willing to sell.


----------



## magical (Mar 19, 2013)

I paid $6400 cad last year for a very good condition (yeah some scratches but I expected this, but nothing that doesn't add some character! I am so happy! at 5k worth a look!!


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I have a tripod and monopod that can handle it (Gitzo + RRS). 

I'm just not sure if I'm ready for a lens that big, I've been waiting until retirement to get into the big boys.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfortunately it is a very heavy lens. Don't wait for retirement. You might not be able to handle it well. Only the 800 f5.6l is heavier. If you find out its too heavy for you sell it for a profit or trade it in toward the 500 f4l II





FunPhotons said:


> Yeah I have a tripod and monopod that can handle it (Gitzo + RRS).
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'm ready for a lens that big, I've been waiting until retirement to get into the big boys.


----------



## emag (Mar 19, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Is this a good price for this lens without a scratch on it?


Short answer: Yes
Longer answer: Yes indeed!


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh man, you guys aren't helping my bank account. 

Seriously???? Aggggggggg, indecision ....


----------



## Skirball (Mar 19, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Oh man, you guys aren't helping my bank account.
> 
> Seriously???? Aggggggggg, indecision ....



Ok, I'll help. No, don't buy it. Don't buy something you weren't in the market for just because it's a good deal. Good deals come and go all the time. $5k is a lot of money to me, I wouldn't spend it on something I don't really want. Recognize that you're asking for advise on a forum full of people that are obsessed with gear, and weigh accordingly.

As far as buying and reselling, make sure your friend is OK with that. I'd assume she's giving you the family friend discount, it'd be rude to turn around and sell it for cash.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2013)

I have one and the 600 is a great lens. My previous was a 300 2.8L with 1 .4 extender and while good it still did not have the reach or sharpness this one gives. Add a 1.4 extender and you have 840mm and that's before any chip crop factor multiplier. Just like a new macro lens, you will find a new world to explore with it and if you choose to keep it will still serve you well into retirement....though you might need to hire a caddie to help you with it.



FunPhotons said:


> Oh man, you guys aren't helping my bank account.
> 
> Seriously???? Aggggggggg, indecision ....


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 19, 2013)

Skirball said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, you guys aren't helping my bank account.
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate that. Still don't know what to do.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2013)

The Choice Is Yours


----------



## rporterfield (Mar 19, 2013)

One piece of advice I have always heard was, if you have to ask, then you probably shouldn't do it.

That aside, you need to ask yourself two questions:
1. Is it a lens you want?
2. If yes to 1, can you comfortably afford it now at the asking price.

If the answer to either question is no, then pass on it. Otherwise, if the answer to both is yes, then go for it. It is a great lens at a great price.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 20, 2013)

OK thanks guys. 

I decided to get it, I can afford it, I would like it, and it seems like too good an opportunity to pass up. 

I decided to view it basically as a rental or try before you buy. I'll use it to decide how much I like wildlife photography, if I do then I got a great lens for a great price. If not then I can always sell it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Yeah I have a tripod and monopod that can handle it (Gitzo + RRS).



By way of potentially spending more of your money, you may have a ballhead that can support the weight (my RRS BH-55 would do fine) but you don't want to use a ballhead with a long supertele. If you don't have one, you'll want to get yourself a gimbal head - a Wimberley II or RRS PG-02. The problem with a ballhead is that the weight is balanced above the pivot point, meaning a high potential for the lens to flop over, minimally slamming the lens into a tripod leg, possibly pulling the whole rig to the ground. With a gimbal, the weight is balanced below the pivot point (in effect) which means if you let the lens go, it just stays put. 

There are side mount gimbals, that use your existing ballhead dropped 90° into the notch, the Wimberley Sidekick is the best known example. A robust ballhead can handle a supertele like that, but with the 600 I, I'd recommend going with a regular gimbal head, not a sidekick-type.

Oh, and if you don't have one you may want to consider a leveling base for your tripod. No need with a ballhead, but makes life easier when using a gimbal.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I have a tripod and monopod that can handle it (Gitzo + RRS).
> ...



Thanks, good points. Yes I have the RRS BH-55 too, also their big monopod head. 

I'm familiar with the issues you mention because another hobby of mine is astronomy (now there's an expensive hobby!) I have a small 'hiking' portable Cass with the following mount

https://www.astronomics.com/astro-tech-voyager-altazimuth-mount_p15058.aspx

It's got a different sized dovetail but maybe there's an adaptor out there. It's a great mount. 

Or maybe I'll just buy the Wimberly or more likely the RRS. 

Or maybe just the monopod, I'm used to hauling telescopes around so I'm kind of laughing at a 11 pound lens. No idea, we'll see. 



> Oh, and if you don't have one you may want to consider a leveling base for your tripod. No need with a ballhead, but makes life easier when using a gimbal.



Excellent tip


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2013)

One more item to consider might be a replacement lens foot. You could attach a lens plate to the Canon foot, but I prefer the integrated replacement foot.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 20, 2013)

I know you mentioned this in some other forums but which one do you recommend? I'm considering replacing the one on my 600 F4L IS but wondering what I would actually get for my $$$.



neuroanatomist said:


> One more item to consider might be a replacement lens foot. You could attach a lens plate to the Canon foot, but I prefer the integrated replacement foot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> I know you mentioned this in some other forums but which one do you recommend? I'm considering replacing the one on my 600 F4L IS but wondering what I would actually get for my $$$.



What you get is a lower profile than the Canon foot with a lens plate attached, for not too much more $$ than the lens plate. 

For the 600 II, I went with the RRS foot for these reasons. The balance issues don't appear to apply to the 600 I, so I'd think either the RRS or the Kirk foot would be good. I'd still skip the Wimberley since it can't be used as a handle to carry the lens.


----------



## FunPhotons (Mar 21, 2013)

Update; I ended up passing on it. I'm not really ready for such a lens now, I'm going to stick to my plan and probably get one when I 'retire' in about 8 years. By then _maybe_ they'll have released the 200-400


----------

